# Instanzdrops



## Karius (4. März 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Drops der Instanzen in normal und heroic einzusehen.

Das sollte implementiert werden. Normal ist langsam vorbei und die Drops auf heroic werden immer interessanter.

Gruss


----------

